# My Ebay SUNIE Heat Press



## reagraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

My Ebay SUNIE 15x15 Heat Press bit the dust today. I have to say that only had the press for about 2 months. I know you get what you pay for but for $279.00 shipped to my door wanted to give it a try, since I am new to the shirt heat press business. But in that 2 months I pressed about 500 shirts, so I made my money back and some. I just ordered a 15x15 Mighty Press from Coastal Business Supplies. I know this press will be dependable since the shirt business is starting to get real busy for me. Overall the Sunie press did a great job, just wasn't made for the volume I am doing more of a hobby press. can't wait for my new press


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Glad at least you got you made money back on that investment, but good lesson learned I guess, you are going to love the Mighty Press.


----------



## bogie (Dec 24, 2007)

Exactly how did it die? Heating element lose continuity, what? May be able to fix it with a little wire?


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

bogie said:


> Exactly how did it die? Heating element lose continuity, what? May be able to fix it with a little wire?


I don't think it worth to fix it. Probably the heating element is sealed. At least if it is a fuse, it may not worth the effort nor the time to spend on it.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I tell people all the time buy quality and you only buy it once. .... JB


----------



## bogie (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm taking that means that it just stopped heating...

So you can't pull it part with a screwdriver or three? A little time with a multimeter could maybe get you up and going again...


----------



## reagraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

the fuse housing which is cheaply made melted around the fuse and shorted out the fuse. went to a locate supply house and replaced both parts with higher grade parts but did same thing again. seems the fuse is creating to much heat and melting plaastic. Since I am doinga higher volume in shirts rather have a more dependable press. Might replace fuse housing and fuse again and use as backup


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

reagraphx said:


> the fuse housing which is cheaply made melted around the fuse and shorted out the fuse. went to a locate supply house and replaced both parts with higher grade parts but did same thing again. seems the fuse is creating to much heat and melting plaastic. Since I am doinga higher volume in shirts rather have a more dependable press. Might replace fuse housing and fuse again and use as backup


The fuse is not supposed to create any kind of heat, is just has to blow (open) when more current then it is rated for pass trough it. Do not replace the fuse for one of higher amperage.


----------



## bogie (Dec 24, 2007)

Stupid question - what was the amperage of the fuse? Was it less than the press' rated amperage? If it's a 15x15, I'm guessing you're looking at at least 12 amps... Heck, I'd try jumping the thing with a 20 amp, and see how that goes, but I'd keep a darn sharp eye on it... They may have just picked a Bad Place to locate a meltable object, you know? Maybe the fuse in the press that they copied was a different type, not prone to pieces melting off...

If you really wanna get anal, just put a fuse in-line with the hot wire going into the whole rig... But don't use the melt-prone housing.

They probably used okay stuff - just a faulty design.


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

bogie said:


> Stupid question - what was the amperage of the fuse? Was it less than the press' rated amperage? If it's a 15x15, I'm guessing you're looking at at least 12 amps... Heck, I'd try jumping the thing with a 20 amp, and see how that goes, but I'd keep a darn sharp eye on it... They may have just picked a Bad Place to locate a meltable object, you know? Maybe the fuse in the press that they copied was a different type, not prone to pieces melting off...
> 
> If you really wanna get anal, just put a fuse in-line with the hot wire going into the whole rig... But don't use the melt-prone housing.
> 
> They probably used okay stuff - just a faulty design.


The amperage in the fuse is the capacity of it of allow certain amount of current to pass through, when this amount of current exceed the amperage at which the fused is rated, it means there is something wrong with the circuit, and it should open, avoiding a major damage, such as a fire.
The amperage is indicated in the plate your press should have attached somewhere.
It may say 120v 15amp, or 20 amp.
Do not use a higher amperage fuse. If it keeps blowing it could indicate a problem with the heating element.
A higher amp fuse may not blow, and then if there is a over current it might cause a fire risk.
Please play safe.


----------



## bogie (Dec 24, 2007)

Or maybe when they ripped off the design to make the press, they went with a lower grade/cheaper fuse, or they located it in a bad spot - IIRC, My 15x15 hix says 12.5 amps on the plate... Don't know what kind of fuse it has...

Go with the same rating of fuse, but locate it away from the heat... It could just be that when they reverse engineered the press, they just plugged in -a- fuse, and didn't account for the kind of heat it, and its housing, would be exposed to...

(I'm 47 years old, have rehabbed houses, and my girlfriend's daddy owns an electrical contracting company - just use common sense, and you'll be fine).


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I would fix it, if I could. I would make sure it is working properly and sell it. I think you got a much better press and you can't depend on the ebay press'. ..... JB


----------



## reagraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

the fuse is nowhere near the heating elementt. the fuse is rated a 4A 380V. the fuse creates so much heat that it melts the fuse housing unit. I am going to try to fix it one more time. anybody have any suggestions on if I should try a different rated fusee. maybe the fuse that was in there was defective.


----------



## bogie (Dec 24, 2007)

Something tells me that they used the fuse that was On Hand.

You're in the US, right? Splice one in that'll pass 12-14 amps at 120...


----------



## princiefuqua (Feb 13, 2008)

Didn't your Sunie press come with a warranty? Mine did. A 6 month warranty. You've only had it for 2 months? It should still be under warranty. Did you contact the company? 

I wonder if any of the other Sunie press owners have had any problems with their presses. Mine is working fine. I have pressed over 700 items.


----------



## reagraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

fixed press. they had the wrong fuse in the machine. switched to a 15A 125v time delay fuse. everything is working fine. fuse housing does not heat up like before. I am still going to use this as a backup. can't wait for my new mighty press to arrive. thanks for everyones advice.


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

Well folks, I hate to admit to it, but my Sunie press just did this exact same thing. Meltdown with the fuse.

My mighty press is on the way as we speak. 

I can only say that the Sunie worked flawlessy since I purchased it and have pressed 1,000's of pieces with this thing. It got me where I wanted to be, and now I'm forced to upgrade to the USA made stuff to insure no more snags.

****sigh*****


----------



## bogie (Dec 24, 2007)

Okay... Talked to Ray, who has forgotten more about electricity than I'll know. 

1) He was puzzled about a 4 amp 380v rating - He thought it should say 480v... He did say that a 4 amp 480v fuse wouldn't be happy with the 1500 watt "space heater" that we are essentially dealing with.

2) He says what he'd do would be to wire around it using adequate material (i.e., probably a strip of 10 Romex and wire nuts, because, hey, we've got it on hand...), and rely on the breaker or fuse in your box - If it trips a 15 amp breaker, then you worry.


----------



## reagraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

well so far with the 15A fuse the fuse housing is staying cool and haved pressed about 30 shirts with no problems. so hopefully problem soolved.


----------



## bogie (Dec 24, 2007)

Grin - his "Well, if you insist..." second solution was "Well, put a fuse that's the right kind to start with in, and don't worry about it!"

Actually, now that we have found the problem, other folks with those presses gathering dust or waiting to be pitched may benefit from the knowledge. Sorry to the folks who've pitched 'em - Ray didn't really think too much of their choice of fuse...


----------



## marcusleach (Jul 7, 2008)

That's why I ordered my Sunie press from their website for $20 bucks more with the 3 year warranty (also used paypal) -- if it fails... they'll be eating the cost of a new one or facing Missouri long-arm jurisdiction


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

reagraphx said:


> fixed press. they had the wrong fuse in the machine. switched to a 15A 125v time delay fuse. everything is working fine. fuse housing does not heat up like before. I am still going to use this as a backup. can't wait for my new mighty press to arrive. thanks for everyones advice.


Oh! Oh! Where did you buy your fuse? Or where can i get one? I have a sunie press as well , i haven't encountered that problem yet, but i better fix it before it's too late. Thank's for sharing..


----------



## reagraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

Home Depot. 15amp fuse 125v. bussman. pack of 2 was $7.57


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank's Mark, I'll be going to home depot tonight.


----------



## bogie (Dec 24, 2007)

Duh... just to be all safe and all that stuff...

UNPLUG IT FIRST!!!!!!

And when you plug it in, if you see sparks or Magic Smoke, unplug it quick, and get someone to help you get it outside. Do not pour water on it unless you really wish to be the primary actor in an impromptu piece called "the human chicken on fire dance."


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm glad the problem was fixed and it's working again. This just shows mwhat I have said all along is true. The cheap press' are built with faulty material and the right parts are not always easy to find( this case was a easy fix) . I have seen other componets go out and resistors,capacitors,etc, not be as easy to fix. ..... JB


----------



## jvanwest (Jul 3, 2008)

Is the Mighty Press the best press or is Hex? I hadn't considered heat press as it seemed to be more expensive over screen pressing. I'd like to know other opinions as to the pros and cons of both. Thanks!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I love my Hix press, but any name brand press is good. .... JB


----------



## jvanwest (Jul 3, 2008)

COEDS said:


> I love my Hix press, but any name brand press is good. .... JB


thanks for the feedback.


----------



## bogie (Dec 24, 2007)

Jerry, how specifically do you plan on using the thing? I'd recommend a different one for a "mobile" shop than I would for one that won't be moved, and I'd recommend a different one for heavy use than I would for light use.

Tell us...


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

bogie said:


> Duh... just to be all safe and all that stuff...
> 
> UNPLUG IT FIRST!!!!!!
> 
> And when you plug it in, if you see sparks or Magic Smoke, unplug it quick, and get someone to help you get it outside. Do not pour water on it unless you really wish to be the primary actor in an impromptu piece called "the human chicken on fire dance."


Duh!!!!Or maybe we can call you since you know it all...


----------



## bogie (Dec 24, 2007)

I don't know it all - It's just that I used to do training, and there's always ONE guy in every class who, if you don't tell him to turn off the engine before trying to remove the fan belt, will try...


----------



## jvanwest (Jul 3, 2008)

bogie said:


> Jerry, how specifically do you plan on using the thing? I'd recommend a different one for a "mobile" shop than I would for one that won't be moved, and I'd recommend a different one for heavy use than I would for light use.
> 
> Tell us...


I don't gave anything yet but would like to be able to go mobile. I was thinking of some of the Christmas boutiques that will be coming up. I saw a "deal" on eBay for a heat press with cap and mug attachments for $500 but I want to know what the costs I will incur for the designs I create (i.e. how much do the materials and ink costs are going to be). Is this going to be much more than plastisol?


----------



## bogie (Dec 24, 2007)

Well, that Ebay press will -likely- be a write-off... I'd advise to keep an eye on ebay, but for a used name brand machine.

For a single printer, I'd probably go with a larger format machine - Capable of at least 13x19. Get a CISS and a set of heat transfer ink for it - don't even put the stuff that comes with it in. Just ebay it.

Buy -quality- t-shirts. Don't get the total cheapies. And the 100% cotton 6.1 ounce seems to be preferred over the 5.6 ounce 50/50, even tho the 50/50 "heavyweight" shirts are allegedly superior.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

bogie said:


> I don't know it all - It's just that I used to do training, and there's always ONE guy in every class who, if you don't tell him to turn off the engine before trying to remove the fan belt, will try...


 
LOL!!!

that would be.....me....no JK!

I did write down the fuse name incase my sunie goes!!

but hopefully my hotronix draw will work great as well...i just got it!!!


----------



## jvanwest (Jul 3, 2008)

bogie said:


> Well, that Ebay press will -likely- be a write-off... I'd advise to keep an eye on ebay, but for a used name brand machine.
> 
> For a single printer, I'd probably go with a larger format machine - Capable of at least 13x19. Get a CISS and a set of heat transfer ink for it - don't even put the stuff that comes with it in. Just ebay it.
> 
> Buy -quality- t-shirts. Don't get the total cheapies. And the 100% cotton 6.1 ounce seems to be preferred over the 5.6 ounce 50/50, even tho the 50/50 "heavyweight" shirts are allegedly superior.


what is recommended for a printer? I do have an Epson RX300 ink jet and an HP color laserjet nut the laserjet doesn't do greater than 8 1/2 x 11. What else is used and highly regarded out there? Thanks again.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Seems the epson 1400 is highly recommended


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

So how is the press holding up? I'm about to get one. . .have any more troubles with it?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

reagraphx said:


> My Ebay SUNIE 15x15 Heat Press bit the dust today. I have to say that only had the press for about 2 months. I know you get what you pay for but for $279.00 shipped to my door wanted to give it a try, since I am new to the shirt heat press business. But in that 2 months I pressed about 500 shirts, so I made my money back and some. I just ordered a 15x15 Mighty Press from Coastal Business Supplies. I know this press will be dependable since the shirt business is starting to get real busy for me. Overall the Sunie press did a great job, just wasn't made for the volume I am doing more of a hobby press. can't wait for my new press


We sell hundreds of Sunie presses and have had virtually no problems. If there is a malfunction they are very easy to repair. We will be pleased to assist you in getting your press back up to speed. We also sell the Mighty Press and have found the Sunie to be a formidable competitor. In this case, you can buy for less and still get quality.


----------

